# The Rope Trick for Reveal Bead Installation



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Doing the rope trick on some inset baseboards using Trim Tex Reveal Bead for a 1/2″ reveal and Super Seal Gasket L Bead Tearaway along the newly porcelain tiled floors.






More details on my Video Blog- http://peckdrywallandpainting.com/the-rope-trick-trim-tex-reveal-bead-installation/


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

I don't know what that was but i'm a new subscriber!:clap:


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

If I did that I'd have 60% of the mud on the floor and end up hanging myself with the rope.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Tom Struble said:


> I don't know what that was but i'm a new subscriber!:clap:


:laughing: Thanks Tom!


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

It looks like cement board was used on the bottom with maybe even some waterproofer? How durable to you think it will be? Very sleek look!!


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

overanalyze said:


> It looks like cement board was used on the bottom with maybe even some waterproofer? How durable to you think it will be? Very sleek look!!


Thanks. :thumbsup:
Yes you're exactly right. 1/2" Hardie Backerboard with Aqua Defense. The cement board is off of the floor 1/4" with the super seal gasket between it and the tile. 



















It is very durable. The beads were mud set in 90 Easy Sand wit Trim-Tex Powdered Mud Max added and fiberglass mesh drywall tape was bedded in over all of the mud legs.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

I really like it! The hardie backer is an excellent idea. Any special paint considerations to help it take abuse/cleaning long term?


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

overanalyze said:


> I really like it! The hardie backer is an excellent idea. Any special paint considerations to help it take abuse/cleaning long term?


It's looks unbelievable in person.:thumbup:
This is a 3000 sf condo renovation. All of the walls were knockdown texture that we skim coated over twice. 

Next we'll spray orange peel texture on all of the walls and curved ceilings a soffits we did. Then everything will be primed with an latex acrylic and painted with two coats of an interior/exterior latex acrylic satin finish.


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

Do you wash out the rope and reuse it?


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

That Superseal does a nice job :whistling


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

heavy_d said:


> Do you wash out the rope and reuse it?


Yes, we immediately hit the rope with a rag as we pull it back out of the water when we're done with a section of reveal bead. Our record for one continuous rope pull was 50'. Our entire length of rope...:thumbup:


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

That was oddly satisfying to watch.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I don't have the sound hooked up, so I have no idea what you just did, but I like it. :laughing:

Man, what I wouldn't give to work with some of you guys on here for just one day. So many cool things going on that I have never seen before.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Nice job Paul. My back hurts just thinking about doing that....Ouch! :wheelchair:

We used a reveal bead that had a tear away plastic cover. Been a while.
I think it was Vinyl Products.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Big Shoe said:


> Nice job Paul. My back hurts just thinking about doing that....Ouch! :wheelchair:
> 
> We used a reveal bead that had a tear away plastic cover. Been a while.
> I think it was Vinyl Products.


Thanks Jerry! :thumbsup:
Yeah this one's definitely hard on the back and legs. :sweatdrop:


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

Always fun and informative watching your videos Paul nice job!


----------



## mnld (Jun 4, 2013)

Sir Mixalot said:


> Thanks Jerry! :thumbsup:
> Yeah this one's definitely hard on the back and legs. :sweatdrop:


You need one of these, Paul. I bought one awhile ago doing wall repair in a hotel job. 70 rooms, 80% damage around the bottom of the wall. Cost about a hundred bucks, but well worth it. Even rolls good on carpet. And you better believe it gets used fur bottom screws now as well!

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/81dkQzyjkqL._SL1500_.jpg

Edit. If you wanted to know it's about twelve inches from the floor all the way down.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Never seen a reveal bead in person, but that looks slick, both the bead and the rope trick!


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Never seen a reveal bead in person, but that looks slick, both the bead and the rope trick!


They are fairly popular here but often installed poorly and look like complete crap. You also see it around doors.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> They are fairly popular here but often installed poorly and look like complete crap. You also see it around doors.


It looks like it could turn out really sharp.


----------



## dan-the-man (Dec 16, 2013)

Have to say I have never seen that in my life but I agree that looks really sharp. Paul why are you guys putting that revel in? Just to give you a break from the drywall to the tile baseboard?


----------



## CLTCommercial (Dec 16, 2015)

Great video! I sent this to our drywall team this morning. They said that they do something similar but using a material similar to backer rod to accomplish this, but that they liked the rope idea. I think the rope could be more cost effective personally. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

mnld said:


> You need one of these, Paul. I bought one awhile ago doing wall repair in a hotel job. 70 rooms, 80% damage around the bottom of the wall. Cost about a hundred bucks, but well worth it. Even rolls good on carpet. And you better believe it gets used fur bottom screws now as well!
> 
> http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/81dkQzyjkqL._SL1500_.jpg
> 
> Edit. If you wanted to know it's about twelve inches from the floor all the way down.


I definitely need to try one of those bad boy's out! :thumbup:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Never seen a reveal bead in person, but that looks slick, both the bead and the rope trick!





TNTSERVICES said:


> It looks like it could turn out really sharp.


Thanks Rob. :thumbsup:
Yeah the reveal on the inset baseboards is a very modern streamlined look for sure. I like it too!:thumbup1:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> They are fairly popular here but often installed poorly and look like complete crap. You also see it around doors.


Yeah doing the reveal bead does take a lot of pre-planning, Time and patience. Without that it can go South really quick...:laughing:

Around the doors does looks pretty sharp too! 

I've seen reveal bead with LED controllable lights that was super cool. :thumbup:


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

Oh boy, another cool thing to try to plan into a future project! Thanks for the idea, never would have thought something like that was possible.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Here's a quick video of some of the inset baseboard after it was second coated with Easy Sand 90 mixed with Trim-Tex Powdered Mud-Max.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Reminds of Fry Reglet. I installed that on a huge house about 15 yrs ago.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Big Shoe said:


> Reminds of Fry Reglet. I installed that on a huge house about 15 yrs ago.


Yeah Fry Reglet has some pretty cool LED Reveals that I was looking at while i was doing research for this inset baseboard project.
http://fryreglet.com/product-systems/led-reveals/


----------

